# danger light



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

What does it mean when the danger light comes on in a 03 A4?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably covered in the OM.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

tuck n roll!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

That This Chimp is looking for you...


in all seriousness I have not heard of a danger light but here are some of the common ones on audi's even though this is for the wrong year car.

http://net.jasonpearce.com/chronicle/audiwarnings.html

(someone's blog)


----------

